# Things to do on Kauai?



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought that I'd ask around and see if there are any things on Kauai that are "must see's" 
No, I'm not going but my 10 yr. old daughter is going with her grandparents to visit her Dad (who lives on the island) for two weeks in March. 
She doesn't know about the trip yet but I'm sure that she'll be SO excited...I know that I'm excited for her.  Lucky girl!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If she likes beach glass, there is a place called GLASS BEACH. The beach looks like sand, until you look closely. It's all tumbled glass. If you look under the rocks and walk around to the coves, there's a tons of huge pieces of tumbled glass in every color. I collect it and this is the best place to find large quantities of it. The Napali coast is nice, but I love Poipou beach. Not sure of my spelling. If she liked hiking there's also a great canyon on the west coast.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas..Glass beach sounds awesome and she will love it! 
Her dad lives in Wailua...I've been researching online and there is a really great snorkling beach there. He said that he sees sea turtles all of the time there (which is right up Kenna's alley) 
I'll look up the other places that you mentioned as well.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Drive around to see it all. Go to Ke'e Beach and carry diving masks. You don't have to swim out to use them. Just wade out as far as you are comfortable and look down underwater with the mask. The water around the islands is too cold to support coral growth but there is no shortage of tropical fish. The water just off the beach there is full of brilliantly colorful fish.


----------

